# Midnight Blue Eos?



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

This looks like a Midnight Blue Eos from a thread on an auto show in Belgium. I wonder if they'll offer this color in the US.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks Cool. Reminds me of my 97 GLX.
JT


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Awesome colour. I hope that comes to North America. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

I hope that irrationally placed ball chair in the background makes it to North America. I'm pretty sure they used that in "A Clockwork Orange" at the house of the writer of subversive literature.


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 7:59 AM 1-26-2006_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_Awesome colour. I hope that comes to North America. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, midnight blue is a great color for a convertible. I think this and silver are the best colors I've seen for the Eos so far.


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (flubber)*

thats really nice.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

I've gotta say I wasn't that excited about the colour. Well, that was until I just got a call from my folks who are in Berlin on vacation right now. They went past a VW dealership and they had a midnight blue Eos on display. They said it looks amazing and my dad took some pics. So I might post a few once they get back.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*New Photos*

There's some interesting new photos of a midnight blue Eos at auto-motor-und-sport.de that compare the Eos to the Opel Astra twin top. The photos show a clear shot of rear seat legroom with a woman sitting in the backseat, as well as a unusual windscreen that pops up out of the top of the windshield....its different from the optional windscreen/windschott for the back seats. There's also 2 interesting front shots with no "VW" emblem and the chrome nose painted the same color as the body...its tunerish if you like that sort of thing, I don't but I know some will. Also notice the Euro plate on the front, but a California plate on the rear.
http://www.auto-motor-und-spor...9.htm 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:24 PM 2-14-2006_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: New Photos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Wow, great photos! Nice find!
Midnight Blue is a terrific color for this car. VWoA, if you're listening, please bring this color here.

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_The photos show a clear shot of rear seat legroom with a woman sitting in the backseat

She doesn't look happy, but I guess she's German.








If that's with the front seat all the way back, that's not too bad. Most front seat passengers can afford to move the seat forward a few inches.

_Quote »_as well as a unusual windscreen that pops up out of the top of the windshield....its different from the optional windscreen/windschott for the back seats.

That is odd. Some of the descriptions have mentioned a wind deflector that works with the sunroof function, but this is not what I was picturing.

_Quote »_There's also 2 interesting front shots with no "VW" emblem and the chrome nose painted the same color as the body...its tunerish if you like that sort of thing, I don't but I know some will.

I think this is an early camouflaged Eos, like the one mentioned in this article. The headlights and taillights are disguised, too.


_Modified by flubber at 4:23 PM 2-14-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: New Photos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_ There's also 2 interesting front shots with no "VW" emblem and the chrome nose painted the same color as the body...its tunerish if you like that sort of thing, I don't but I know some will. Also notice the Euro plate on the front, but a California plate on the rear.


I Don't know why they are still disguising the car, its already had it's official premiere at the Frankfurt auto show...


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_Looks Cool. Reminds me of my 97 GLX.
JT

Yea I had that similar color on my '96 Jetta GL...only problem was that it looked straight up purple in direct sunlight.


----------



## xLLOYDESSEUSx (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (NewsJunkie)*

that midnight blue is hot hot hot


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

My '95 GTI VR6 was purple, and it looked good. I think this colour would do very well.
I'd buy an Eos in Midnight Blue way before i considered silver, beige, or that sky blue.


----------



## alphacooler (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Midnight Blue Eos? (flubber)*

That is the sleekest looking EOS I have seen yet. I truly think that they have hit a homerun with the Volkswagen Eos . As long as the price stays at 30k for the base it should sell well in the states. 
Does anyone have information on what other colors are offered officially?


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

I bought the eos in midnightblue and i'm currious after the foto's can you please post them?????
Greetings
Erick From the Netherlands


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Midnight Blue Eos? (alphacooler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alphacooler* »_Does anyone have information on what other colors are offered officially?

According to this post, the US order system shows Silver Essence, Black, Candy White, Wheat Beige, Paprika Red, Island Gray, Eismeer Blue, and Thunder Blue. I'm guessing Thunder Blue must be a dark blue along the lines of the Shadow Blue or Midnight Blue offered in Europe, but I don't know what it looks like.

_Quote, originally posted by *Erick_NL* »_I bought the eos in midnightblue and i'm currious after the foto's can you please post them?????

I found this beautiful photo over at WorldCarFans. I think it's Midnight Blue; I think Shadow Blue is less saturated.










_Modified by flubber at 5:55 PM 3-30-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

You know I really love the colour, I'm just not a fan of any of the colours of the interior that go with it. 
I don't like beige cos it can get dirty quickly. I find grey ugly, and black too dark.
Which is kinda funny cos I've ordered a black Eos.







But it will have red interior, so the inside will have some variety when it comes to colour.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

That blue *almost *looks like the R32 blue....
Eos








R32








But looks nothing like the midnight blue:










_Modified by MrGTI at 10:44 AM 3-31-2006_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

You're right, it's possible that's the Shadow Blue, or even a non-standard color we don't know about.
The problem is, we don't have official photos of most of the colors from VW; we're guessing on the Midnight Blue as well. VW is only showing them as color swatches on the web sites or rendered images in the configurator, and on my monitor at least the color accuracy there appears to be worthless.


----------



## PonytailAndAJetta (Apr 8, 2006)

i wish my midnight blue paint looked as nice and shiny as that.


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (PonytailAndAJetta)*

You have pics of your midnight blue???? i'm currious because i orderd a eos in that color but there is no one around here in this color.....
Greetz Erick (Netherlands)


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ I'm just curious, what colour of interior are you getting?


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Sitzbezug Titanschwarz 
Instrumententafel Titanschwarz 
Teppichboden Titanschwarz http://cc5.volkswagen.de/cc5/c...74913


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool choice, I was considering it for a while for my Eos.


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Thnx.....
My first choiche was Black perleffect but it was not (yet) available.
The car wil arrie round 25 may at the dealer..... an drive it begin June hardly can't wait








and what is your choice? 
Greetings Erick (Netherlands)


----------

